# Anyone know anything about the Rossi Systems



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

Nope, sure dont.. good luck with that,, Fresh stuff fell at the butte,,,,though,,!


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Which ski? I think the ystem is the name for their boot design. I can get you details on their skis, but which one are you looking at specifically?

I am a dedicated fan of all things Rossi.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's some internet propaganda:

_The S7's features Rossignol Amptek profile combining, early raise tip and tail, camber underfoot, reverse sidecut in the tip and tail and sidecut underfoot. Rossignol has created the perfect powder tool for backcountry skiers who have a fetish for skiing the deep._

145/115/123

_The most revolutionary powder twin tip to hit the backcountry... The S7 features the Rossignol Amptek Technology combines early-rise tip and tail, camber underfoot, reverse sidecut in the tip and tail, and sidecut underfoot. Says Sage Cattabriga-Alosa; It makes me look at terrain in a whole new light. It allows me to ski new and creative lines. I can slash and smear wind-lips, pockets, pillows and spines that were previously out of play. Rossignol has created the perfect powder tool for backcountry skiers who have a fetish for skiing the deep. Rossignol adds sizes 195cm and 166cm to round out this unique ski. The 195cm or, as riders call it,The Super 7, has a wider waist (117mm) and metal laminates in the construction. The 166cm is prefect for groms and women. 100% Backcountry
_


This is one for the back/side. My understanding is that it is not a full reverse camber but a big early rise tip and tail. My boy has a pair on order. He's pretty stoked about them. He tested a pair with tele bindings last spring in CB and was sold. He skied Sickbirds last year.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Never Mind*

My bad. Didn't check backcountry. I can stop by their headquarters and get a spec sheet. Now you've peaked my interest.

Backcountry Rossignol :: Pure mountain company


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Canada said:


> My bad. Didn't check backcountry. I can stop by their headquarters and get a spec sheet. Now you've peaked my interest.
> 
> Backcountry Rossignol :: Pure mountain company


 
Any info would be sweet. Do you happen to know who might sell these in the Denver area?


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

SBlue didnt really explain. the S7 and the system are the same ski. the system is the telemark version and i believe is a little lighter. it has early rise tip and tail, with camber under foot. the s7 is a sick ski. as far as where to get them in denver, confluence kayak might carry them.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

catfishjon said:


> SBlue didnt really explain. the S7 and the system are the same ski. the system is the telemark version and i believe is a little lighter. it has early rise tip and tail, with camber under foot. the s7 is a sick ski. as far as where to get them in denver, confluence kayak might carry them.


True. Here's the link to the Rossi website.

Backcountry Rossignol :: Pure mountain company

Never mind, looks like Canada already put that link up.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

The S7 and the Mancini System are the same ski - different graphics. 

We have the S7 in stock. Come on by and have a look.




SBlue said:


> True. Here's the link to the Rossi website.
> 
> Backcountry Rossignol :: Pure mountain company
> 
> Never mind, looks like Canada already put that link up.


----------

